
Angry People Think They’re Smarter Than They Are - l33tbro
https://www.livescience.com/63266-angry-people-overestimate-intelligence.html
======
aakash58
I have not read the journal paper yet but I have a concern: people saying they
get angry frequently in a survey is not the same as people actually getting
angry frequently.

What if those who overestimate how frequently they get angry also overestimate
how smart/intelligent they are?

Studies from the lab (or using surveys) hide certain aspects of human behavior
and so I feel a _lot_ of research work (mostly in the wild) is needed before
generalizing (even correlational conclusion such as this).

